# Trailer Eternals Movie



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2021)

5 years after the snap, exposition dump to explain why the Eternals didnt help deal with Thanos. Shows a Celestial, deviants and laser eyes 

October release


----------



## Janx (Aug 19, 2021)

well, now we know the plot.


----------



## tommybahama (Aug 19, 2021)

Marginally better than the first trailer but still a no for me.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Poor Black Knight.  He's going to be the little guy amongst the big kids.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 19, 2021)

So ... is it possible to have too much of a good thing?

I've seen all of the Marvel movies (prior to Black Widow). I loved the MCU. It was a major investment, and for the most part, it paid off.

But now? It's just so much. I love Marvel, but ... I have other interests too! I want to have some type of a life. Sport. Videogames. Music. Other movies and TV. Playing TTRPGs.

Maybe even go outside on occasion? 

And now it seems that in addition to watching all the new Marvel movies, I have to keep up with all the Marvel TV shows. Which, you know, seem to be coming out regularly. It's gone from a TREAT to a CHORE. It feels more like homework.

I'll probably re-visit this next year, but there is nothing about this trailer that makes me go, "Ooooh! I gotta see this movie! Can't wait!" It's more like, "Meh. Maybe if I'm on a plane."


----------



## payn (Aug 19, 2021)

Wait for stream.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> But now? It's just so much. I love Marvel, but ... I have other interests too! I want to have some type of a life. Sport. Videogames. Music. Other movies and TV. Playing TTRPGs.
> 
> Maybe even go outside on occasion?




Sure.  And you feel how you feel about it.

But to be clear, Marvel has released about 21 hours of content (including Black Widow) over the past 8.5 months - about one movie's worth (2.6 hours) per month.   That doesn't seem like a particularly demanding pace.   One movie's worth per month sounds like a pace designed to, say, keep folks paying for a streaming service.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Sure.  And you feel how you feel about it.
> 
> But to be clear, Marvel has released about 21 hours of content (including Black Widow) over the past 8.5 months - about one movie's worth (2.6 hours) per month.   That doesn't seem like a particularly demanding pace.   One movie's worth per month sounds like a pace designed to, say, keep folks paying for a streaming service.




Um, okay. If you look at it that way, sure. If you view it in terms of, "Hey, we are just starting up Disney+, and we are going really slow right now because we couldn't film for a long time during COVID," then your view might be different. 

It's only the equivalent of one INCREDIBLY LONG MOVIE EACH MONTH (and I assume you aren't including What If?) so far. And to put it in perspective, the "only" 21 hours of content in 8.5 months? 

 We also have three more MCU movies remaining this year (in the 3.5 months left), and What If, Hawkeye, and Ms. Marvel.

And it's going faster. 

....did you know that the entire MCU, From Iron Man and Hulk through Avengers Endgame and including Spider Man (Far From Home) is under 50 hours?  So 2008-2019 is ... less than 2021-2022?

Look, you love it? Great! Some people can't get enough.* But fatigue is a real thing. That's true with shared universes of any kind. 


*Something the House of Mouse is BANKING on.


----------



## tommybahama (Aug 19, 2021)

Someone (razorfist?) did a video that movie genres only last 10 to 20 years before dying out.  Film noir, westerns, WWII war movies, buddy cop movies, etc., all had their heyday.  Comic book movies are past the 10 year mark.  Audiences naturally move on.  It doesn't help that publishers and Hollywood isn't giving people what they want.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 19, 2021)

tommybahama said:


> Someone (razorfist?) did a video that movie genres only last 10 to 20 years before dying out.  Film noir, westerns, WWII war movies, buddy cop movies, etc., all had their heyday.  Comic book movies are past the 10 year mark.  Audiences naturally move on.  It doesn't help that publishers and Hollywood isn't giving people what they want.




I don't know about giving people what they want, but lately, I'm starting to feel like Superhero movies / TV shows are like a pie eating contest- and the reward for winning is MOAR PIE!

There's the 582 "Look, it's attractive super heroes in Canada" shows in the Arrowverse in the CW. 

There's at least two and half major film universes (MCU, whatever DC is doing, and whatever Sony is doing with their Spiderman and associated Spiderverse rights). 

There's two streaming services with major superhero content TV strategy (Disney+ with Marvel and HBO Max with DC). 

There's constant attempts to make even more content, from the semi-successful (Amazon Prime and Invincible and The Boys and Netflix and Umbrella Academy) to the ... less so (Netflix and Jupiter's Legacy).

Not to mention everything else (LEGION WAS AWESOME!).

I mean ... I still love it. I'm looking forward to Doom Patrol S. 3. But ... it's ... too ... much. I just can't keep up. It's like one of those terrible sci-fi stories were the protagonist gets everything he wanted, and finds out that it's maybe not such a good thing.


----------



## Stalker0 (Aug 19, 2021)

It is inevitable that comic book movies will start to wane, as all franchises before them have.

Marvel is attempting to lengthen that out by trying to tie various genres to different movies (sci-fi, spy, buddy cop, etc) and by using different formats (tv, movies, cartoons, etc), which is a smart play by them. But yes eventually all good things come to an end, its just a question of when.

So Phase IV is definately a gamble, with the huge conclusion that was Endgame, and several of the old guard making way for the new, will audiences be re-invigored for a new slate of shows? Time will tell. It will also be a question of, will the industry go out with a whimper or crash and burn? In the first model, we may have such movies for quite a long time to come, but they will become fewer and more niche as the profits begin to dry out. Or maybe we have a flame out, a few high budget movies just crash at the box office, and suddenly investors wonder if its time to move on. Again, time will tell.


----------



## Stalker0 (Aug 19, 2021)

The main thing I liked in this trailer is that they "stick to their guns". Apparantely the Eternals are about stopping Deviants, nothing else, that is their role and mission. And so they only come out to fight when its a deviant threat.

While I might not agree with that as a person in the MCU (and it sounds like maybe we will see some of that conflict) at least its a respectable premise. If it was "oh we never interferred but now because Thanos did something really bad we are coming out".... then that opens the flood gates of "ultron wasn't good enough, or half the universe good enough, etc".

But by tieing it to a specific enemy, one only now unleashed....that's a reasonable premise for them to come out of the shadows, especially if they do play up the guilt from others around them going "but you could have helped!"


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 19, 2021)

tommybahama said:


> Marginally better than the first trailer but still a no for me.




Yeah this looks... really boring. It's obviously stacked with good actors, but these movies are usually at their best when they are very funny, or very weird. And despite this being about gods walking on Earth, it looks extremely mundane.

It doesn't help that it looks the fights will be a CGI slugfest against largely faceless enemies...


----------



## MarkB (Aug 19, 2021)

So, they're sure they want to go with the name "deviants" for the bad guys?

Which are what, exactly? Stringy CGI monsters?


----------



## tommybahama (Aug 19, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> It's obviously stacked with good actors, but these movies are usually at their best when they are very funny, or very weird.




The problem with too many actors is there isn't enough time to develop any of them.  So it all becomes meh.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I don't know about giving people what they want, but lately, I'm starting to feel like Superhero movies / TV shows are like a pie eating contest- and the reward for winning is MOAR PIE!



I got fatigue after 15 movies or so. That feels like a very, very long time ago now.


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 19, 2021)

tommybahama said:


> The problem with too many actors is there isn't enough time to develop any of them.  So it all becomes meh.




I don't know if this is always true... I did watch The Suicide Squad (the new one) and it's got a bunch of characters and does a great job. I don't think it develops them incredibly deeply, but it does at least make you emphasize with them. There are I think seven characters on the main team (make it through most of the movie) and it is a very good movie.

That said, a key part of that is to make them all different, and show the characters all contrasting with each other. This movie, the Eternals, does not seem to do a good job of that in this trailer. They all look a little broody, moody, and glum.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Um, okay. If you look at it that way, sure. If you view it in terms of, "Hey, we are just starting up Disney+, and we are going really slow right now because we couldn't film for a long time during COVID," then your view might be different.




I'm considering everything released this year to date - _Wandavision_ in January.  _Falcon and Winter Soldier_ in March.  _Loki_ in June.  The _What If...?_ released so far, and _Black Widow_, even though lots of people have not seen that one yet.



> It's only the equivalent of one INCREDIBLY LONG MOVIE EACH MONTH




"Incredibly long" is a subjective measure, and suggests some emotional loading here.  Another perspective is that it is 37 minutes a week.  So, basically, it has been like watching one traditional TV show per week.



> We also have three more MCU movies remaining this year (in the 3.5 months left), and What If, Hawkeye, and Ms. Marvel.




So, that's the future.  I've been talking about the pace so far.  If you want to get into the psychology of anticipation, we can do that.



> And it's going faster.
> 
> ....did you know that the entire MCU, From Iron Man and Hulk through Avengers Endgame and including Spider Man (Far From Home) is under 50 hours?  So 2008-2019 is ... less than 2021-2022?




So, if we are going to do apples-to-apples, you've left out the TV series - there's Agents of Shield to consider, as well as Daredevil, Luke Cage, Jessica Jones, Punisher, and Iron Fist...  That brings it way over 50 hours.



> But fatigue is a real thing.




Sure, fatigue is a thing.  My point is that, at the moment, that fatigue probably isn't so much about straight up volume, because, at least this year, it has been on average like watching one show a week.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 19, 2021)

I'll see this, but the more powerful the heroes, the less I seem to like the movies once they have their power. That is, captain marvel was good because she grew into her power....


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> The main thing I liked in this trailer is that they "stick to their guns". Apparantely the Eternals are about stopping Deviants, nothing else, that is their role and mission. And so they only come out to fight when its a deviant threat.
> 
> While I might not agree with that as a person in the MCU (and it sounds like maybe we will see some of that conflict) at least its a respectable premise. If it was "oh we never interferred but now because Thanos did something really bad we are coming out".... then that opens the flood gates of "ultron wasn't good enough, or half the universe good enough, etc".
> 
> But by tieing it to a specific enemy, one only now unleashed....that's a reasonable premise for them to come out of the shadows, especially if they do play up the guilt from others around them going "but you could have helped!"



It seems like MCU Thanos isn’t a deviant, I suppose. Either that, or the eternals don’t actually know he is.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 19, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> There's constant attempts to make even more content, from the semi-successful (Amazon Prime and Invincible and The Boys and Netflix and Umbrella Academy) to the ... less so (Netflix and Jupiter's Legacy).
> 
> Not to mention everything else (LEGION WAS AWESOME!).



Tsuburaya is trying to get Ultraman trending in the west (Ultraman Z was FRICKIN' AWESOME! It won a lot of accolades too) as well, simulcasting their show on Youtube and getting older series released on physical media and Tubi in North-America.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 19, 2021)

MarkB said:


> So, they're sure they want to go with the name "deviants" for the bad guys?
> 
> Which are what, exactly? Stringy CGI monsters?



MovieBob did a multi-part series of video on the absolutely BONKERS comic book History of the Eternals... 

But the concept, from what I understood, is that (some of) the Celestials (AKA Primordial Gods of the Marvel U) created the Eternals as unchanging 'perfect beings' and the Deviant as a rapidly reproducing and rapidly mutating race to see which one would basically "win"... and they got into a war. There's also an evil Celestial or two involved in there. I think the term 'Deviant' is given by the Eternals and they probably call themselves something else? 

It's all very New Gods Kirby-esque pseudo-new-age-mythology stuff.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> It seems like MCU Thanos isn’t a deviant, I suppose. Either that, or the eternals don’t actually know he is.




Yeah.  Note that in the comics, the Eternals and Deviants are both originally from human stock.  For the MCU, they've made Thanos an outright alien.


----------



## payn (Aug 19, 2021)

I started getting burned out on Supers back during Avengers 1. My new method is to only see things that I find really appealing. Id say that's about 1/10 of these flicks. If a movie starts getting rave reviews and great word of mouth I'll check it out. That was Guardians of the Galaxy for me. Otherwise, I wait for streaming on anything thats seems interesting, but not must see. This spot usually fills my show hole. Anything that doesn't look interesting is wait until its on TV while I'm at the gym. It seems like Eternals is at that point.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't expect the big reveal until "Eternals 3." If then. If they do it in the first one, then they aren't really planning on a franchise.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Aug 19, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> I don't expect the big reveal until "Eternals 3." If then. If they do it in the first one, then they aren't really planning on a franchise.



Which big reveal?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2021)

Undrave said:


> MovieBob did a multi-part series of video on the absolutely BONKERS comic book History of the Eternals...
> 
> But the concept, from what I understood, is that (some of) the Celestials (AKA Primordial Gods of the Marvel U) created the Eternals as unchanging 'perfect beings' and the Deviant as a rapidly reproducing and rapidly mutating race to see which one would basically "win"... and they got into a war. There's also an evil Celestial or two involved in there. I think the term 'Deviant' is given by the Eternals and they probably call themselves something else?
> 
> It's all very New Gods Kirby-esque pseudo-new-age-mythology stuff.



Yeah these cgi string monsters in the movie dont look like the comic book deviants at all. So even though they’re using the names it seems likely that they’ve gone and reimagined the deviants as something else other than ‘a mutate offshoot of Eternals”.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 19, 2021)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Which big reveal?



Well that would be a spoiler, wouldn't it?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> Yeah these cgi string monsters in the movie dont look like the comic book deviants at all. So even though they’re using the names it seems likely that they’ve gone and reimagined the deviants as something else other than ‘a mutate offshoot of Eternals”.




I suspect they are (perhaps wisely) veering away from "attractive people = good, ugly people = violent and evil" trope found in the original source material.


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> I suspect they are (perhaps wisely) veering away from "attractive people = good, ugly people = violent and evil" trope found in the original source material.



Of course, the deviants in that trailer _do_ look ugly, but that’s just because the cgi looks unfinished (to me). The celestials look great, though!


----------



## Undrave (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> I suspect they are (perhaps wisely) veering away from "attractive people = good, ugly people = violent and evil" trope found in the original source material.



They've been doing that in the comics as well for a while, from what I understand. They could always be pulling another Skrull and have the notions that the Deviants are evil and need to be exterminated be something the Eternals were lied about.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> Of course, the deviants in that trailer _do_ look ugly, but that’s just because the cgi looks unfinished (to me). The celestials look great, though!




Yes, but they don't seem to be presented as _PEOPLE_.  Semi-sentient monsters can be ugly and violent and evil.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Aug 19, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Well that would be a spoiler, wouldn't it?



I mean you could spoiler tag it. But there are several things that could be seen as a big reveal, and I can’t think of any that would have to be in the 3rd movie.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Undrave said:


> They've been doing that in the comics as well for a while, from what I understand. They could always be pulling another Skrull and have the notions that the Deviants are evil and need to be exterminated be something the Eternals were lied about.




We still have Secret Invasion coming - don't rule out invading Skrulls yet.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> Of course, the deviants in that trailer _do_ look ugly, but that’s just because the cgi looks unfinished (to me). The celestials look great, though!



Yeah thats what I was thinking, comic book Kro is certainly more appealing than the movie version. But then he’s also more humanish so perhaps giving them a non-human aesthetic was the intention


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> We still have Secret Invasion coming - don't rule out invading Skrulls yet.




I still don't know how Secret Invasion is going to work in the MCU... they've already set the Skrulls up as a species on the verge of extinction due to the Kree. They're supposed to be sympathetic, and have largely worked with the good guys so far.

No idea how they can spin the Skrulls back into being the shapeshifting villains they are in the comics... and I hope they don't, that seems like a big 180.


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> I still don't know how Secret Invasion is going to work in the MCU... they've already set the Skrulls up as a species on the verge of extinction due to the Kree. They're supposed to be sympathetic, and have largely worked with the good guys so far.
> 
> No idea how they can spin the Skrulls back into being the shapeshifting villains they are in the comics... and I hope they don't, that seems like a big 180.



Maybe exposing a single Skrull extremest gives the Kree an excuse/opportunity to paint all of the Skrulls as a hidden threat to Earth’s populace. Most of whom don’t know about Skrulls and certainly don’t know they were/are working with the “good guys.”

Maybe The Daily Bugle can play a part.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> I still don't know how Secret Invasion is going to work in the MCU... they've already set the Skrulls up as a species on the verge of extinction due to the Kree. They're supposed to be sympathetic, and have largely worked with the good guys so far.




Have you never heard of playing the long con?  

Sure, the Skrulls work alongside humans while they are desperate.  But more and more of them are coming every day.  Get some powerful people used to having Skrulls impersonate them when it is convenient, like Fury in Spider-Man, eventually, there's enough of them around, and... "Surely, Director Fury, you didn't expect that we'd be happy living on the outskirts, having no power on our new home planet?  You are all desperately inept at controlling yourselves, so... we'll do it for you...."


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Have you never heard of playing the long con?
> 
> Sure, the Skrulls work alongside humans while they are desperate.  But more and more of them are coming every day.  Get some powerful people used to having Skrulls impersonate them when it is convenient, like Fury in Spider-Man, eventually, there's enough of them around, and... "Surely, Director Fury, you didn't expect that we'd be happy living on the outskirts, having no power on our new home planet?  You are all desperately inept at controlling yourselves, so... we'll do it for you...."



Sure, that could _work_. But it sure wouldn’t feel satisfying to anyone who invested emotionally into the “good guy” skrulls we got in Captain Marvel. It’d be like killing Newt and Hicks off-screen before the start of Aliens 3. A reversal for plot (and/or practical) reasons with no respect for previous character development. 

But maybe they’re counting on a different audience for Secret Wars than enjoyed Captain Marvel? (I’ve heard there are _some_ people who did.)


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> But maybe they’re counting on a different audience for Secret Wars than enjoyed Captain Marvel? (I’ve heard there are _some_ people who did.)




Oh, that's not really so hard.  "I, Talos, have always been your friend, Director Fury!  But some among my people, after so many years of loss and conflict, have become more... extreme..."  You keep _the individuals we have seen_ as sympathetic, and make some others the enemy.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 19, 2021)

It occurs to me that, now that the Infinity Stones have been discorporated, Johann Schmidt's spirit may no longer be bound to his eternal vigil. Maybe he'll find Talos, or one of his people, and possess his body.

Then the new Marvel movie villain would be the Red Skrull.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm not a huge comics nerd. I knew many of the Avengers by name. One thing they succeeded in doing with me during the first phase was to make me interested in the characters. Now, in the 4th phase, there's once again new characters being introduced, but so far they have failed to make me interested in them. I don't know who they are, I don't know what they want, I don't know what their conflict is.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 19, 2021)

So much spoilerness in this thread.....I might have to give up on all comic-related threads here.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> So much spoilerness in this thread.....




So... we are largely talking about the context and speculating.  What would you expect to see in a thread about a trailer if context and speculation were not present?


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> So... we are largely talking about the context and speculating.  What would you expect to see in a thread about a trailer if context and speculation were not present?



Stuff from the trailer, not all kinds of stuff not in the trailer? In any event, doesn't matter. I'll forget it all before I see the movie.


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> Stuff from the trailer, not all kinds of stuff not in the trailer? In any event, doesn't matter. I'll forget it all before I see the movie.



As with most speculation, virtually none of it will be in the movie. Some of it _might_ be similar to what will become canon. 

It’s like trying to predict a 5e adventure path based on AD&D setting lore.


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 19, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Have you never heard of playing the long con?
> 
> Sure, the Skrulls work alongside humans while they are desperate.  But more and more of them are coming every day.  Get some powerful people used to having Skrulls impersonate them when it is convenient, like Fury in Spider-Man, eventually, there's enough of them around, and... "Surely, Director Fury, you didn't expect that we'd be happy living on the outskirts, having no power on our new home planet?  You are all desperately inept at controlling yourselves, so... we'll do it for you...."




Yeah, I would hate this. They essentially portrayed Skrulls as refugees in Captain Marvel, I would really find it a very tone-deaf message to say, "Hey, don't trust the refugee aliens, as they were always planning to subvert and impersonate your power structures to seize control for themselves!"

Sends a pretty terrible message about some real-world issues.


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> Maybe exposing a single Skrull extremest gives the Kree an excuse/opportunity to paint all of the Skrulls as a hidden threat to Earth’s populace. Most of whom don’t know about Skrulls and certainly don’t know they were/are working with the “good guys.”
> 
> Maybe The Daily Bugle can play a part.




A single Skrull extremist... like a Super Skrull?


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> Yeah, I would hate this. They essentially portrayed Skrulls as refugees in Captain Marvel, I would really find it a very tone-deaf message to say, "Hey, don't trust the refugee aliens, as they were always planning to subvert and impersonate your power structures to seize control for themselves!"
> 
> Sends a pretty terrible message about some real-world issues.



Plus, they kind of already played around with that in _The Falcon and The Winter Soldier_. Not the infiltration part, but the rest.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 19, 2021)

Rune said:


> As with most speculation, virtually none of it will be in the movie. Some of it _might_ be similar to what will become canon.
> 
> It’s like trying to predict a 5e adventure path based on AD&D setting lore.



And hopefully not like a particular module for TORG, in which a major thing was given away right on the front cover


----------



## Urriak Uruk (Aug 20, 2021)

Rune said:


> Plus, they kind of already played around with that in _The Falcon and The Winter Soldier_. Not the infiltration part, but the rest.




Yeah it did... that show was kind of a mess in messaging too. The only moral I really got out of it was, "The government should listen to people more!"

Which I mean, sure. But it's a pretty boring non-controversial message.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 20, 2021)

Urriak Uruk said:


> Yeah it did... that show was kind of a mess in messaging too. The only moral I really got out of it was, "The government should listen to people more!"
> 
> Which I mean, sure. But it's a pretty boring non-controversial message.



Dont forget ‘just because the villains deliver medicines to refugees doesnt mean they wont blow stuff up’


----------



## Older Beholder (Aug 20, 2021)

This looks great. 
I've liked when Marvel have tried new things in the past and this feels like the biggest risk they've taken so far. I only really started watching Marvel movies from around the first Guardians of the Galaxy which got me hooked. Maybe this is why I don't have superhero fatigue. If anything I'm more excited for what's to come, the TV shows and movies like this, Dr Strange and the Multiverse of Madness, and Thor : Love and Thunder.

The only frustrating thing is all the movies that got pushed back when Australia was pretty much Covid free, but now that the rest of the world is opening up and  big movies are  being released again we're going into lockdown again.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2021)

The Lizard Wizard said:


> The only frustrating thing is all the movies that got pushed back when Australia was pretty much Covid free, but now that the rest of the world is opening up and  big movies are  being released again we're going into lockdown again.



I think on the balance between Covid rates and seeing movies earlier, you guys come out on top there.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 20, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> Stuff from the trailer, not all kinds of stuff not in the trailer?




Right so... really short discussion, then, as the trailer's less than three minutes long, and doesn't really contain much information.  Thanos is the only character named, no personalities developed, no plot events are clearly given, and no clear relationships established other than "Eternals fight Deviants".  One guy flies and has laser eyes, and one person can turn massive objects into... rose petals?

So, either way... you're kind of stuck, right?  Either the thread doesn't discuss things outside the trailer, and so isn't much of a discussion, or you avoid it, and it isn't much of a discussion for you.


----------



## The Green Hermit (Aug 20, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Oh, that's not really so hard.  "I, Talos, have always been your friend, Director Fury!  But some among my people, after so many years of loss and conflict, have become more... extreme..."  You keep _the individuals we have seen_ as sympathetic, and make some others the enemy.



The major plot for almost every sci-fi war series that goes more than a few books.

Not that I mind it, just noting that it is a common trope.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 20, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Maybe even go outside on occasion?



You'll burst into flame.  

I noticed superhero fatigue starting to set in with Captain Marvel even if I thought it was a good movie.  _The Eternals _is the first Marvel movie I have absolutely zero interest in seeing.


----------



## Older Beholder (Aug 21, 2021)

Morrus said:


> I think on the balance between Covid rates and seeing movies earlier, you guys come out on top there.




Very true, it’s a trivial concern, and for what it’s worth half the cinemas are still open here despite things getting out of control. Even being vaccinated myself I personally can’t justify going. 

I think Dune will test me more than the Eternals when the time comes.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 22, 2021)

MGibster said:


> I noticed superhero fatigue starting to set in with Captain Marvel even if I thought it was a good movie.  _The Eternals _is the first Marvel movie I have absolutely zero interest in seeing.




I love the MCU and all the movies in it so far, and yet, I have not seen a single one of them in the theater. Watching them on DVD/Blu-ray, or on Disney+ now, helps avoid burnout, I think, as that intensity of having to see them as soon as they come out is not there.


----------



## Older Beholder (Nov 3, 2021)

I noticed the film was playing yesterday (the day before the release date) so I went and watched it last night. Really enjoyed the mythology and metaphysics of it.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 4, 2021)

Some friends and I are renting a theater for this, to which we can invite a safely-sized group of vaccinated-only folks, allowing us to share the movie in much-reduced anxiety.

I should note for folks, when spread over the group that's going, it isn't that expensive.  For us, it averages out to about $13 per person.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 4, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Some friends and I are renting a theater for this, to which we can invite a safely-sized group of vaccinated-only folks, allowing us to share the movie in much-reduced anxiety.
> 
> I should note for folks, when spread over the group that's going, it isn't that expensive.  For us, it averages out to about $13 per person.




 Not a bad idea. Avoid the plague rats and make a night of it with friends.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 4, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Not a bad idea. Avoid the plague rats and make a night of it with friends.




Yeah.  We did it for Shang Chi, and had a blast.  

It has other benefits.  For example, if one of your friends is in tough financial straights due to the pandemic you can have them along and then just quietly forget to collect their share.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 4, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  We did it for Shang Chi, and had a blast.
> 
> It has other benefits.  For example, if one of your friends is in tough financial straights due to the pandemic you can have them along and then just quietly forget to collect their share.




 John Campea was raving about Shang Chi. What is it?


----------



## Sabathius42 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> And hopefully not like a particular module for TORG, in which a major thing was given away right on the front cover



It was like naming a Citizen Kane module "Guy wants a sled".

The only defense I can think of for it was that MAYBE back then only the GM would have noticed it....there not being the web and all.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 4, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> John Campea was raving about Shang Chi. What is it?




Shang Chi is a recent Marvel movie about a character named Shang Chi.  Martial arts, superpower style.  I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 4, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Shang Chi is a recent Marvel movie about a character named Shang Chi.  Martial arts, superpower style.  I enjoyed it a lot.




 Ah probably wait for it to be on Disney+.


----------



## Older Beholder (Nov 4, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Ah probably wait for it to be on Disney+.




I believe it comes out on Disney+ soon, like mid next week.


----------



## Older Beholder (Nov 4, 2021)

One thing about Eternals, it felt like a D&D campaign where the characters all start at level 18-20


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 7, 2021)

Just got to see this.  One of the best intro songs for any MCU movie! 

the sex scene? meh, didn't need to see it, but I think it gave Ikaris a bigger cross to bear for most of the movie.

Thoroughly enjoyed the movie.  Got to see Shang-Chi two weeks ago, too.  Love both and think they are fun additions to the MCU.  I want more story lines to be tied in or even some decent cameos.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 9, 2021)

Saw it and liked it, the mythology was fun (battle of Gilgamesh and Enkidu and Peter Pan reference made me grin) and would have been fun to see more adventures in history - but alas time constraints.

I really liked that it didnt feel like an Avengers movie and the story brought that soap opera sensibility and actual deaths.. Changing the origin of the Eternals and Deviants was an unexpected but imho great change that adds to the tragic nature of the group.

There were too many characters to really get attached though, and would have loved to have seen more of Kro (the deviant leader) and an insight into his psychology. He came across as similar to Ultron but ultimately with less screentime



The Lizard Wizard said:


> I noticed the film was playing yesterday (the day before the release date) so I went and watched it last night. Really enjoyed the mythology and metaphysics of it.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 17, 2021)

Saw it last night, and enjoyed it.  

As others have noted, this wasn't so much a "superhero" movie as it was an epic drama, whose characters just happened to have superpowers.

I was okay with changes to the Eternals origins, but...  the "Celestials take energy from planets to make stars" or that Celestials are responsible for star formation in general is _COMPLETE BUNK AND NONSENSE, EVEN FOR A SUPERHERO MOVIE_!!!!ONE!

There, now that I got that off my chest, I feel better


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Saw it last night, and enjoyed it.
> 
> As others have noted, this wasn't so much a "superhero" movie as it was an epic drama, whose characters just happened to have superpowers.
> 
> ...



I like that they essentially established that the Celestial are liars, so nothing they claimed should be taken as ‘gospel’ (ahem)


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> I like that they essentially established that the Celestial are liars, so nothing they claimed should be taken as ‘gospel’ (ahem)




Arishem only spoke directly to Ajak and Sersi - and it told both of them the truth about their mission.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Arishem only spoke directly to Ajak and Sersi - and it told both of them the truth about their mission.



Possibly, but the whole introduction creates conflicts in the claim that Celestials predate the Big Bang and the Six Singularities (Infinity Stones).

We also know from Ego that Celestials arent trustworthy


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> We also know from Ego that Celestials arent trustworthy




...because _EGO_ was trustworthy?


----------

